# gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?



## Tarock (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo

bei den Angelvorschriften habe ich im Bezug darauf nichts gefunden. Eine Suche in goggle und hier im Board ergab nichts vernüftitges als unterschiedliche Meinugen. 

Randbediengungen:
wohne in Bayern
Zielfischart Karpfen

a) ist es legal?

b) beste Transportmetode?
- Jutesack?
- feuchten Naylon Karpfensack?
- Karpfen vorher betäuben?

c) falls das nicht legal was dann?
- Karpfen betäuben, Kiemenschnitt und Karpfen in Plastiktüte   mitnehmen?
- Karpfen vor Ort ausnehmen? Darf man die Innerein verrgaben
oder muss man die Innerein in einer Tüte mitnehmen.
- bei Brassen etc. bei  welcher Fischart oder welcher Fischgröße tötet der Fischtöter bei welcher dient er nur zur Betäubung?

MfG


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Hast Du beim Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung gefehlt????


----------



## Bigone (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Die Plastiktüte muß 2 Tragegriffe haben, und darf nicht beidseitig bedruckt sein, beim Tragen ist darauf zu achten, daß sich die Tüte nie höher als 65cm über dem  boden befindet.!!!!!


----------



## F.Tichy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Bigone schrieb:


> Die Plastiktüte muß 2 Tragegriffe haben, und darf nicht beidseitig bedruckt sein, beim Tragen ist darauf zu achten, daß sich die Tüte nie höher als 65cm über dem boden befindet.!!!!!


 


so hab ich das auch gelernt


----------



## Somkejumper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Bigone schrieb:


> Die Plastiktüte muß 2 Tragegriffe haben, und darf nicht beidseitig bedruckt sein, beim Tragen ist darauf zu achten, daß sich die Tüte nie höher als 65cm über dem  boden befindet.!!!!!



|good:|good:|good:|good:


Wie weit bist Du den von der realität weg????????


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Chips stehen bereit


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Chips stehen bereit



Du must aber jetzt ins Bett! |wavey::vik:


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

neben mir sind auch: Chips+Mezomix  :vik: :vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> neben mir sind auch: Chips+Mezomix  :vik: :vik:



Auch ab ins Bett!


----------



## H3ndrik (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

habe morgen Schulfrei:vik::vik: Pfingstferien:k


----------



## Somkejumper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Lass die Jungs, sind doch Ferien.  :vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Pfingstferien  Ausserdem bin ich schon 15 und wir ham erst halb 11


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Ich mach doch nur Spaß, was anderes kann man zu diesen Thema eh nicht schreiben...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Bei uns im Raum Ulm gibt es so eine Sportart wo Fische, bevorzugt Karpfen in einem See gefangen werden,und dann wieder in einem anderen See ausgesetzt werden. Ein Karpfenangel hat mir gesagt dass das Karpfenjogging genannt wird. Das Ziel ist es die Karpfen aus anderen Seen herauszufangen, natürlich nur die großen, und sie dann in einem eigenen See wieder auszusetzen. Ich frage mich ob dass erlaubt ist und man dagegen nichts machen kann, es sollte doch alles Grenzen haben, oder?

Ich hoffe dass die Frage vom TS nicht darauf im Enddefekt abzielt und es sich nur um eine harmlose Wissenserweiterung handelt. Wobei ich das bei der Fragestellung nicht beurteilen kann.


----------



## Somkejumper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Warum gehst Du fischen???????
Wozu willst DU den Fisch lebendig mitnehemen?????



Tarock schrieb:


> c) falls das nicht legal was dann?
> - Karpfen betäuben, Kiemenschnitt und Karpfen in Plastiktüte   mitnehmen?
> - Karpfen vor Ort ausnehmen? Darf man die Innerein verrgaben
> oder muss man die Innerein in einer Tüte mitnehmen.
> ...



Zu Deiner Frage c
- Karpfen betäuben, Kiemenschnitt und Karpfen in Plastiktüte    mitnehmen? 
Das wäre die beste Möglichkeit. Bei warmer Witterung wäre eine Kühltasche nicht schlecht.
- Karpfen vor Ort ausnehmen? Darf man die Innerein verrgaben
oder muss man die Innerein in einer Tüte mitnehmen.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Innerein in einer Tüte mit nach Hause zu nehmen und dort zu entsorgen.
Am Gewässer kannst Du dadurch andere Tiere anlocken, (Keine Fische) die die Innerein wieder ausbuddeln.
- bei Brassen etc. bei  welcher Fischart oder welcher Fischgröße tötet  der Fischtöter bei welcher dient er nur zur Betäubung?
Der Fischtöter dient nur zur Betäubung. Nur der Kiemenschnitt tötet und sollte eigendlich so in Deinem Vorbereitungslehrgang vermittelt worden sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Ich versuch mal ne ernsthafte Antwort, weil ich mir denken kann woher Deine Frage stammt.

Also zuerst, Du musst nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch abschlagen und entnehmen. Irrtümlich gefangene Fisch kannst Du sofort und schonendst zurücksetzen. Es sei denn auf Deinem Erlaubnisschein steht was anderes, das ist dann bindend.



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bei den Angelvorschriften habe ich im Bezug darauf nichts gefunden. Eine Suche in goggle und hier im Board ergab nichts vernüftitges als unterschiedliche Meinugen.
> 
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Ralle, die lebende Entnahme von Fischen zu Besatzzwecken (auch Eigengewässer) ist in vielen Vereinen verboten - unbedingt örtlich geltende Bestimmungen beachten!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Stimmt Martin. Einschränkungen außerhalb des Fischereigesetzes sind immer und überall möglich. 

Was aber ausdrücklich auf der Karte steht, muss man nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Er hat sich doch sicher nur verschrieben....|uhoh:


----------



## Somkejumper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Ralle meinte nicht ein Vereinseigentumsgewässer sondern wenn der TE ein eigenes Gewässer hätte.

Ich für meinen Teil würde aber bei einem eigenem Gewässer nur Besatzfische verwenden.
Alles andere wäre mir zu riskant.


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sei denn auf Deinem Erlaubnisschein steht was anderes, das ist dann bindend.



und wieder: es sei denn...

...das tierschutzgesetz steht dagegen (dann wäre nämlich das entnahmegebot nicht rechtmäßig)!


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> und wieder: es sei denn...
> 
> ...das tierschutzgesetz steht dagegen (dann wäre nämlich das entnahmegebot nicht rechtmäßig)!



Es gibt kein gesetzliches "Entnahmegebot"... wie oft den noch....#d#d


----------



## Tarock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Hallo

danke für die vernüftigen Antworten. 
Die gefangenen Karpfen tu ich paar Tage in die Badewanne, damit der Beigeschmack weggeht. Beim Transpotmittel war/ bin ich mir nicht sicher, bisher geb ich die einfach in eine Plasktiktüte und fertig. Jetzt hab ich heute zufällig was gelesen, dass ich einen Wassebehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche für den Transport. Daraufhin hab ich gegoggelt und paar verrannte Diskussionen gefunden mit Vorschlägen, jedoch ohne irgendwelche Quellen. Unter anderem auch, dass ich als Angler keinen Wasserbehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche, da dass nur für größere Mengen/ Zucht gilt. Wenn auf den Angelerlaubnisschrein explizit was von ausnhemen vor Ort steht nehm ich die Eingeweide mit. Die Frage mit den Fischtöter ist nur nebensächlich, nach dem Ursprung des Wortes, normale Fischtöter in Angelgeschäften haben ja keinen Dorn und dienen nur zur Betäubung.

MfG


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> danke für die vernüftigen Antworten.
> Die gefangenen Karpfen tu ich paar Tage in die Badewanne, damit der Beigeschmack weggeht. Beim Transpotmittel war/ bin ich mir nicht sicher, bisher geb ich die einfach in eine Plasktiktüte und fertig. Jetzt hab ich heute zufällig was gelesen, dass ich einen Wassebehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche für den Transport. Daraufhin hab ich gegoggelt und paar verrannte Diskussionen gefunden mit Vorschlägen, jedoch ohne irgendwelche Quellen. Unter anderem auch, dass ich als Angler keinen Wasserbehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche, da dass nur für größere Mengen/ Zucht gilt. Wenn auf den Angelerlaubnisschrein explizit was von ausnhemen vor Ort steht nehm ich die Eingeweide mit. Die Frage mit den Fischtöter ist nur nebensächlich, nach dem Ursprung des Wortes, normale Fischtöter in Angelgeschäften haben ja keinen Dorn und dienen nur zur Betäubung.
> ...



Und das soll wieder ernst gemeint sein?
Ich bitte dich!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es gibt kein gesetzliches "Entnahmegebot"... wie oft den noch....#d#d



Da haste recht, es reicht nun langsam!


----------



## Troutcarp (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Eins versteh ich grad mal garnicht...
Du haust die Karpfen in eine PLASTIKTÜTE für einen Transport bei dem ein Karpfen danach noch leben soll? #d
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ? 



Schönen restlichen Pfingstmontag euch allen 


:vik:


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es gibt kein gesetzliches "Entnahmegebot"... wie oft den noch....#d#d



hat das einer behauptet????


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> danke für die vernüftigen Antworten.
> Die gefangenen Karpfen tu ich paar Tage in die Badewanne, damit der Beigeschmack weggeht. Beim Transpotmittel war/ bin ich mir nicht sicher, bisher geb ich die einfach in eine Plasktiktüte und fertig. Jetzt hab ich heute zufällig was gelesen, dass ich einen Wassebehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche für den Transport. Daraufhin hab ich gegoggelt und paar verrannte Diskussionen gefunden mit Vorschlägen, jedoch ohne irgendwelche Quellen. Unter anderem auch, dass ich als Angler keinen Wasserbehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche, da dass nur für größere Mengen/ Zucht gilt. Wenn auf den Angelerlaubnisschrein explizit was von ausnhemen vor Ort steht nehm ich die Eingeweide mit. Die Frage mit den Fischtöter ist nur nebensächlich, nach dem Ursprung des Wortes, normale Fischtöter in Angelgeschäften haben ja keinen Dorn und dienen nur zur Betäubung.
> ...




Hüstel |kopfkrat

Für den Fall, dass Du das wirklich ernst meinst:

Lebend in ne Plastiktüte geht mal gar nicht. Das ist ganz sicher ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und kann ganz schön teuer werden.

In der BW hältern ist Blödsinn, weil ein paar Tage nix am Geschmack ändern. 

Für den Fall, dass Du hier ein bisschen rumtrollen willst ( OP vorsichtig, weisst schon wer gemeint ist ) geht ganz schnell das Licht hier aus.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> hat das einer behauptet????



Lesen, richtig lesen....


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> danke für die vernüftigen Antworten.
> Die gefangenen Karpfen tu ich paar Tage in die Badewanne, damit der Beigeschmack weggeht. Beim Transpotmittel war/ bin ich mir nicht sicher, bisher geb ich die einfach in eine Plasktiktüte und fertig. Jetzt hab ich heute zufällig was gelesen, dass ich einen Wassebehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche für den Transport. Daraufhin hab ich gegoggelt und paar verrannte Diskussionen gefunden mit Vorschlägen, jedoch ohne irgendwelche Quellen. Unter anderem auch, dass ich als Angler keinen Wasserbehälter mit Luftzufuhr brauche, da dass nur für größere Mengen/ Zucht gilt. Wenn auf den Angelerlaubnisschrein explizit was von ausnhemen vor Ort steht nehm ich die Eingeweide mit. Die Frage mit den Fischtöter ist nur nebensächlich, nach dem Ursprung des Wortes, normale Fischtöter in Angelgeschäften haben ja keinen Dorn und dienen nur zur Betäubung.
> ...



Das beste ist du lässt das sein mit dem Angeln gehen,ist besser         
für dich und für die Fische.
Mal ganz nebenbei man legt die Fische ein damit sie den modrigen Geschmack verlieren.
Und das mit dem Fischtöter ist ja mehr als lächerlich,ich glaube einfach das du kein Angelschein hast.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> hat das einer behauptet????





wie soll dann dies zu verstehen sein????



chivas schrieb:


> und wieder: es sei denn...
> 
> ...das tierschutzgesetz steht dagegen (dann wäre nämlich *das entnahmegebot nicht rechtmäßig*)!


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

jo... nur macht das recht wenig sinn, wenn man jemandem nachplappert, der behauptungen widerlegt, die nie getroffen worden sind xD

naja, is ja schon spät... hast kein bier mehr?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Lesen, richtig lesen....



und verstehen... habsch vergessen


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Dich muss man nicht verstehen - oder????


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

nee, muß man sicher nicht. kann man auch nicht von jedem verlangen.

wo steht da was von gesetzlich??????

hast du ralles post eigentlich gelesen, auf den sich meine anmerkung bezieht, oder nimmst du nur schlagwörter völlig zusammenhanglos auf?

nuja... wie auch immer...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Kann denn keiner hier schließen? Is doch schade um die vielen nullen und einsen die unsere Rechner da verarbeiten müssen!:c


----------



## duck_68 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> nee, muß man sicher nicht. kann man auch nicht von jedem verlangen.
> 
> wo steht da was von gesetzlich??????
> 
> ...



Ich übersetze "rechtmäßig" mit "dem Gesetz entsprechend".... und schon sind wir bei "gesetzlich"... alles klar...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Weis nich jeder Martin aber Unwissenheit schüzt nunmal vor Strafe nicht#6


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich übersetze "rechtmäßig" mit "dem Gesetz entsprechend".... und schon sind wir bei "gesetzlich"... alles klar...



jo. nee. is klar...

wenn nen fischereirechtsinhaber ein rechtmäßiges entnahmegebot ausspricht, hat er damit ein gesetz erlassen.

so einfach ist die juristerei also xD

da ralle aber etwas von einem rechtmäßigen entnahmegebot geschrieben hat, erzähl im von deinen weisheiten. oder schreib das einfach in einen thread, wo es darum geht


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Und das alles nur wegen dem einen Satz.


----------



## Somkejumper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Doch noch Chips und Bier holen.  #6


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Und das alles nur wegen dem einen Satz.



wenn ich dich richtig interpretiere: wegen einem satz, den keiner gesagt hat xD


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn ich dich richtig interpretiere: wegen einem satz, den keiner gesagt hat xD


Ich glaube einfach das.... ja was...jetzt bin ich selber durcheinander :q:q


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Bier is schon da, wenn ich so weiter mach gefällt mir das hier noch und ich geh morgen nich zur Arbeit #g


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

bier also doch nicht alle - hm... zuviel davon ist nicht so gut xD


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> machst dich grad über dich selber lustig? respekt...
> 
> bier also doch nicht alle - hm...



Ich kann mit 30 immernoch über mich selbst lachen ja, und froh bin ich drüber!


----------



## chivas (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

ich ebenfalls. finde nur leider selten nen grund xD

ps: hatte meinen post extra editiert - sollte hier nicht in eine persönliche "anmache" ausarten...

#g


----------



## Tarock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Hallo

Die Karpfen waren immer munter in der Badewanne hab eine Transportweg von 20 Minuten. Das mit der Plastiktüte kenn ich halt so noch von meinen Grossvater , hab mir bisher dazu keine Gedanken gemacht und auch nix gegenteiliges im Kurs gehört. Thread kann zu.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Thread kann zu.



aber schnell!


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Karpfen waren immer munter in der Badewanne hab eine Transportweg von 20 Minuten. Das mit der Plastiktüte kenn ich halt so noch von meinen Grossvater , hab mir bisher dazu keine Gedanken gemacht und auch nix gegenteiliges im Kurs gehört. Thread kann zu.



wenn du erwischt wirst, kann das am ende deinen fischereischein kosten. nur als guter rat für dich...

und für die fische ist das alles andere als angenehm, sich 20 min in ner plastetüte rumzuquälen!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Tarock schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Karpfen waren immer munter in der Badewanne hab eine Transportweg von 20 Minuten. Das mit der Plastiktüte kenn ich halt so noch von meinen Grossvater , hab mir bisher dazu keine Gedanken gemacht und auch nix gegenteiliges im Kurs gehört. Thread kann zu.


Alter in was für einen film lebst du denn,dir gehören doch die eie... blau geprüge..
100% PETA.
#q#q


----------



## CROCarp (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Das ist schlicht und einfach verboten(!!!)...was ein Schwachinn, Fische in Tüten transportieren... vielleicht nicht das richtige Hobby?^^


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Also ich geh morgen nich Arbeiten!


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn du erwischt wirst, kann das am ende deinen fischereischein kosten. nur als guter rat für dich...
> 
> und für die fische ist das alles andere als angenehm, sich 20 min in ner plastetüte rumzuquälen!


 
Nix gegen dich chivas,nehme nur dein zitat (kein Angriff)|wavey:


Hat er gesagt welche tüten...wie groß.... mit Wasser ohne Wasser......

Dann darf ich ja nie wieder fische in tüten bestellen kaufen verschicken......

Meine Besatzforellen krieg ich in tüten und auch andere fische meist in tüten.Wenn ich Lebend Versand an Kunden habe = tüten mit Wasser und Sauerstoff im Winter 1-2 Headpack's mit rein.

Beim Obi kauf ich Goldfische Karauschen Gründlinge........ in tüten......

Wenn die tüte groß genug ist und der Carp darin im Wasser ist,also """Waidgerecht""".........ist das dann Tierqual,und wer bestimmt das dass es so ist.
Meine Besatzforellen kommen zu 50 Stk in einem Sack (diese Koitüten halt) ist ja anscheind keine Tierqual oder der Züchter macht ilegales.

Für mich = Alles auslegungssache und muss bewiesen werden das mit Absicht gequält........wurde.

Natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache nen 70cm Carp in ne Alditüte ohne Wasser....aber bei entsprechenden massnahmen ist ne Tüte Sack...mit Wasser gefüllt groß genug.... ganz bestimmt keine Tierqual.Und solange nicht schriftlich ausdrücklich Verboten,gilt die Aneignung und die sinnvolle Verwertung,und die ist ja weit gedehnt.

#h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nix gegen dich chivas,nehme nur dein zitat (kein Angriff)|wavey:
> 
> 
> Hat er gesagt welche tüten...wie groß.... mit Wasser ohne Wasser......
> ...



nur doof


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> nur doof


 

Jo bin ich,so doof das ich Fischereiaufseher Obmann bin,und noch Landesgewässer betreue also voll Strohdoof und kein Plan davon,absolut nicht.

Manche können halt nicht zwischen zeilen lesen oder sind zu Doof dazu.

#h


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, mein lieber gründler 

aber, so wie der te hier schreibt, kann man wohl kaum davon ausgehen, dass er einen tiergerechten transport überhaupt bewerkstelligen kann (und will).

was meinst du, wieviel wasser in der tüte sein sollte, damit sich ein (nur) 50cm-karpfen noch "wohl" fühlen kann?

und wie willst du das neben deinem ganzen angelkram noch transportieren? ^^

für nen transport im auto würde sich die frage so wohl kaum stellen


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> Manche können halt nicht zwischen zeilen lesen oder sind zu Doof dazu.
> #h



manche können nichtmal die zeilen lesen, die geschrieben wurden ^^
dass man dazwischen liest, ist ja manchmal noch gar nicht nötig...


----------



## padotcom (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Macht euch doch nichts draus.
Der Anglerprofi q) sammelt Posts.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo bin ich,so doof das ich Fischereiaufseher Obmann bin,und noch Landesgewässer betreue also voll Strohdoof und kein Plan davon,absolut nicht.
> 
> Manche können halt nicht zwischen zeilen lesen oder sind zu Doof dazu.
> 
> #h



Sag ich doch!


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Mir ging ers nur darum das tüten Säcke.... nicht = Tierqual sind,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wie wer was wo transportiert ist mir egal.

Aber selbst schreiben (kein Angriff) bringt hier nix.

Ich bin halt Doof ^^

Zu Säcken tüten......,geht mal in ein Koishop da sieht man was es für Mega-tüten gibt speziell für transport.

Das der te.das evtl.anders macht geht mich nix an,wollte nur richtig stellen das es eben bei richtiger anwendung ok ist.

Transport=Setzkescher,Angelpolten weg bringen,zurück zum Setzi =fische in Behälter...... und ab..... wo ist das Problem wenn alles eingehalten wird.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.:q:q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch!


Jetzt mal ohne Witz,du bekommst hier nicht fürs Sammeln schreib doch mal was sin volles und hör auf andere Leute zu beleidigen.
#q#q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Aha, es hat sich doch gelohnt  |bigeyes:q wach zu bleiben.

Klasse Niveau, doof oder auch zu doof muss nicht sein weil es voll beleidigend ist. Aber auch dass Getue mit Obmann und so weiter, ist auch nicht unbedingt der Hit, was hat dass schon zu heißen? Habe in meinem damaligen Verein gesehen wer zum Teil in diesen Position ist.


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> wollte nur richtig stellen das es eben bei  richtiger anwendung ok ist.
> 
> Transport=Setzkescher,Angelpolten weg bringen,zurück zum Setzi =fische  in Behälter...... und ab..... wo ist das Problem wenn alles eingehalten  wird.



bei richtiger anwendung ist so vieles ok ^^

wenn du mir auch noch erklären kannst, wie man nen fisch "ok" in nem  jutesack transportieren kann, nehme ich sofort alles zurück - und  behaupte am ende noch, dass es ein "gesetzliches entnahmegebot" gibt


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Aber auch dass Getue mit Obmann und so weiter, ist auch nicht unbedingt der Hit, was hat dass schon zu heißen?


 
Das ich mich mit sowas bei Verstossen befassen muss,mich darum kümmere,Anzeigen schreiben muss,das regeln und was alles dazu gehört.
Nicht mehr und net weniger.

Und das betreuen von Landesgewässern nunmal auch Fachwissen mit sich ziehen muss,prahlen hatte es ganz bestimmt nicht als hintergrund,bloß als Doofer muss ich ihm ja irgendwie aufzeigen das ich wirklich Doof bin und keine Ahnung habe was ich da schreibe.

chivas: Ich gehe von Plastiksäcken aus mit Wasser gefüllt,und da schon wieder die Goldwaage kommt und förmlich gesucht wird,obwohl man es verstanden hat,sage ich jetzt hier als doofer BB.

#h


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*



gründler schrieb:


> chivas: Ich gehe von Plastiksäcken aus mit Wasser gefüllt,und da schon wieder die Goldwaage kommt und förmlich gesucht wird,obwohl man es verstanden hat,sage ich jetzt hier als doofer BB.
> 
> #h



ich gehe von gar nix aus ^^

der te hat eben genau (auch) nach jutesäcken gefragt


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Dumm und Dümmer!
Bitte verwarnt mich!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: gefangen Fisch lebenig transportieren als Angler?*

Die letzte Bitte wurde erhört und nu mach ich das hier zu.


----------

